# (OH) HRCH The Fowl Life's Thorn Jr. MH offered at Stud $475



## Joby (Apr 17, 2010)

Thorn is a 55 lb Hunter Retriever Champion -Master Hunter. He is solid as a rock at the line and marks exceptionally well 
He is a Grandson to Espirit out of the woods ***, *NFC* Lucyanas Fast Willie , and *NAFC* Adams Acres Cherokee Rose. 
*NFC *Aces High 3, *NFC* San Joaquin Honcho, Code Blue, and *NAFC *Trumarc's Zip Code are other champions that are in his pedigree. His Impressive 5 Generation pedigree contains :
*6 - NFC
7 - NAFC
34 - FC
34 - AFC
6 - QAA *
Thorn spends his spare time hanging around the house, playing with the kids, or even lounging in the pool. He is an very socialable dog that truly has an "On/Off switch". He knows when its time for business. 
Accomplishments:
*UKC Hunter Retriever Champion with over 300 points
AKC Master Hunter with 17 passes - The last 10 passes were consecutive.
Qualified for the AKC Master National in 2011
Qualified for the AKC Master National in 2012*

*Please Click on the Link below. On the page is a link to his Pedigree as well as a Video...Thanks!*

*https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6VOJzCTtSnDd01pbEFQWl84MWc*


VIDEO -- http://youtu.be/afc6ukUaEng

Pedigree -- http://huntinglabpedigree.com/Pedigree.asp?id=21059

****************

_
Duplicate ads posted 12/29/12 and 3/21/13


_*Thorn is a 55 lb Hunter Retriever Champion -Master Hunter. He is solid as a rock at the line and marks exceptionally well 
He is a Grandson to Espirit out of the woods ***, NFC Lucyanas Fast Willie , and NAFC Adams Acres Cherokee Rose. 
NFC Aces High 3, NFC San Joaquin Honcho, Code Blue, and NAFC Trumarc's Zip Code are other champions that are in his pedigree. His Impressive 5 Generation pedigree contains :
6 - NFC
7 - NAFC
34 - FC
34 - AFC
6 - QAA 
1 - GRHRCH

Thorn spends his spare time hanging around the house, playing with the kids, or even lounging in the pool. He is an very socialable dog that truly has an "On/Off switch". He knows when its time for business. 
Accomplishments:
UKC Hunter Retriever Champion with over 300 points
AKC Master Hunter with 17 passes 
Qualified for the AKC Master National in 2011
Qualified for the AKC Master National in 2012

Please Click on the Link below. On the page is a link to his Pedigree as well as a Video...Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6VO...it?usp=sharing


VIDEO -- http://youtu.be/afc6ukUaEng

PEDIGREE -- http://huntinglabpedigree.com/Pedigree.asp?id=21059


----------

